# what makes "goaty" milk?



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

Want to preface by saying my milk is delicious, but my mil commented on a previous goat's milk that it was goaty. :nooo 

Anyway, some people say goat's milk never tastes like a goat, and after all, what does a goat taste like? And other people say that milk will get goaty with age and/or if not treated properly.

Does anybody have any experience with goaty milk or know what causes it? I've also read it's hereditary.

I'm just curious.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Goaty flavor is caused by the breakdown of caprylic and capric fatty acids which are specific to goat milk. If you want to know what a goat tastes like kiss you buck on forhead anytime September through January :lol

Christy


----------



## feistygoatwoman (Apr 29, 2008)

My MIL and FIL said that their milk tasted goaty/sour after like two days (they claimed it was too old since it had been milked the day before I gave it to them...PLEASE!). I think they are crazy because we use week old milk...and how old do you think that milk in the store is?? I KNOW...1 week to 2 weeks old (we use do be dairy haulers). It might just be them. I think a lot of the "goaty" taste some people get is in their heads. Fresh milk really shouldn't taste goaty at all. I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, that would be yuck. I've smelled bucks and my poor little doe did not give milk that tasted like that! :ick Maybe it's just an in-law thing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Make sure their refrigerator is set at 40F some people turn it up to save money. Also ask if they are shaking their milk. Some people think the have to shake the milk before they drink it. Shaking breaks down the fatty acids and will cause the milk to taste goaty.

Christy


----------

